# CPC-A or CPC opportunity



## ccarey (Jun 29, 2014)

Have opportunity for an apprentice or CPC in Pittsburgh, PA of a coding position. Fax resume to 412-822-7411


----------



## roxriley218 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: CPC-A or CPC position*

Is this a remote position?


----------



## bettyh (Jun 30, 2014)

Interested in coding position. Would like to know more about the position and maybe who you are before sending my resume.  My email is bettyhodges@sbcglobal.net. I am an RN beginning study for cert. as CPC.  Thanks


----------



## tracy2263 (Jul 1, 2014)

I would be interested if this could be done remotely, as I am located in TN


----------



## d_imparato (Jul 1, 2014)

I would be interested if this is a remote position but would like to hear more about position.  My email address is ladonnaimparato@yahoo.com.

Thank you!

LaDonna AAS, LPN, CPC-A
Clinical Appeals Specialist


----------



## cordelia (Jul 1, 2014)

A 2 second google search reveals

http://theintensivistcompany.com/company-profile-131

A physician billing company based out of pittsburgh. 


They also have an ad on craigslist that explains the job more in depth.

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/ofc/4522938045.html


Research people, its a coders best friend.

Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## rajeev_kumar (Jul 1, 2014)

*remote position*

I am from India. I would be interested if this is a remote position. My email id is rajeev_kumar786@yahoo.co.in

Thank you!

Rajeev Kumar, CPC-A


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jul 2, 2014)

cordelia said:


> A 2 second google search reveals
> 
> http://theintensivistcompany.com/company-profile-131
> 
> ...


 


Bravo, Cordeila. My thoughts exacty....read the post; "IN Pittsburgh".


----------

